# Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Oktober 2018)

*Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2018)

*Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*

Teil 1 fand ich richig wunderbar, Teil 2 hat noch einen draufgesetzt.Freue mich schon drauf. Werde meine kleine Nichte ins Kino schleifen .


----------



## type_o (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*

Meine Tochter freut sich schon darauf, mit ihren Vater diesen Film im Kino zu sehen. 
Ich freu mich auch auf einen Kinobesuch.


----------



## Nosi (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Teil 1 fand ich richig wunderbar, Teil 2 hat noch einen draufgesetzt.Freue mich schon drauf. Werde meine kleine Nichte ins Kino schleifen .



pff, ja teil 2 lassen sie einfach mal so den vater verecken, ist ja nicht so schlimm, haben ja die mutter gefunden ^^  

meine töchter freuen sich auch


----------



## XXTREME (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*

Ihr mit euren Ausreden...Töchterchen, Nichte ihr dürft auch ohne Kids . Meine Tochter freut sich auch riesig und sagte gerade "noch soooo lange ?"


----------



## type_o (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*

Mir gefällt diese Saga ja auch sehr, trotzdem schleift mich meine Tochter am Erscheinungstag ins Kino.


----------



## Futhark (1. November 2018)

*AW: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*

Jippie! Nach all den Jahren! Endlich! Also ich schleife mich da ganz ohne Probleme selbst ins Kino.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2018)

*AW: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*

Junior ist begeistert ich auch, also Kino wir kommen


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2018)

*AW: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*

Tja, mein Sohn ist schon etwas älter. Im Kino werden wir uns den nicht angucken.
Dafür im Dezember "Aquaman".


----------



## roxxnplotz (2. November 2018)

*AW: Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*

Kommt mir gelegen meine verstaubten Tränenkanäle brauchen eh ne Spülung  

Teil 1 und 2 schon richtig gut.


----------

